# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Один рабочий стол на 4 монитора

## kostos

Уважаемые знатоки возник следующий вопрос:
Есть приложение (программа для слежения за автотранспортом) нужно отобразить 4 окна этой программы на 4х мониторах(1920х1200). Как лучше это реализовать? 
Может быть (Asus HD 3870 X2 с 4-мя DVI портами)   получится растянуть один рабочий стол? :confused:
Мониторы с d-sub.

----------


## Cheechako

Где-то попадалась (вроде у Nvidia) утилита Surround View, позволяющая использовать много мониторов, однако сам больше 2 (максимум 2+S-out) не пробовал.

----------


## Борисыч

Не помню где видел, но есть прога на одном мониторе четыре окна

----------


## Kulёma

*Борисыч*, 
Не проще ли взять такую железку, всё время забываю как она называется, по сути является хабом для мониторов, мышей и клав, предназначена как раз для подключения нескольких таких устройств к одному системнику.

----------


## Flynn

в магазинах техники компьютерной продают переходник, правда не помню его название
переходник на 8 мониторов
функция только одна, КЛОН
что показывает на твоём миниторе, тоже самое идет на остальных.
минус только в том что только одна функция доступна.

----------


## Kulёma

*Flynn*, 
Не, я не про такое, та железка о которой я говорю предназначена для использования 1го системника на несколько человек...ну или что-то вроде того, у нас в серверной валяется, не юзали никогда;)

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 23 секунды_
Блин, я не засну, завтра посмотрю как эта фигня называется:-DDD

----------

